# Different kinds of Seaweed



## GB (Mar 30, 2010)

I love seaweed, but do not know the names or types other than nori. The Asian market by my office has a while isle of seaweed. There are so many different kinds, but I do not know anything about them. 

I am hoping in this thread we can discuss seaweed in general and talk about the different types and how they are used. I am also, more specifically, looking to find out what kind is generally used in miso soup. I would love to get some of that as I have the miso at home and have been using it a lot.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2010)

It's kombu that goes into miso soup.  

Kombu and nori are the only ones I've used.


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Andy!


----------

